# How to remove GXP crank



## alanchan (Dec 7, 2004)

I have a GXP crank that needs to be removed.
This my 2nd time having Sram products (cranks). I always had Shimano (taper to octalink to hollowtech II).

I loose up the bolt on the non drive side crankarm for my GXP crank. If I was removing Shimano crank (Taper/Splined Cranks), I would use my 'Crank Puller' (Park CWP-7)









Technically, the arm should just slide out at this point, but it won't. For any Shimano or ISIS system, I would use the crank puller to pull it out. But the Park CWP-7 will not fit GXP. I tried hammering the arm out, and using a cylinder to hammer on the axle, no luck. I believe there should be a 'crank puller for GXP'?


----------



## ChainChain (Sep 25, 2010)

Grab a 8mm wrench. Clean out the space between the 8mm bolt and the 16mm lock ring. Maybe put some lube in there so you don't back out the 16mm. Unscrew the 8mm bolt. it is supposed to push on the lock ring and pull the crank off the spindle on the non-drive side. The drive side is permanently attached to the spindle.


----------



## Ecogeek (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, don't need the extractor tool for GXP. Just undo the allen bolt w 8mm as said above. Pull that arm aff (non-drive). Then give the end of the spindle a v gentle tap with a RUBBER/plastic mallet (or a bit of wood that won't leave crap in the splines/threads), or some folded card to protect the spindle and a normal hammer. The spindle and chainrings will come out together.
I usually take the chain off the rings and hook it onto the BB shell whilst I do this.
GXP is a super-excellent crank-system. The BB tools themselves are also good. Rounded splines = great idea. V little damage or problems compared to older ISIS system.


----------

